# Reaction Innovations Flirt



## cjensen (Dec 15, 2007)

I've used the roboworm version of this finesse worm, almost identical in shape and size. I use them on a small darter head jig or a small texas rig. Another good way to use them, if you've found fish that are hanging around submerged brush/cover, is by using a drop shot rig. They work pretty good when the bite is tough and the fish are being picky.


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't tell anyone, but the fish _love_ these things on a shakey or drop shot rig


----------



## redbug (Dec 16, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Don't tell anyone, but the fish _love_ these things on a shakey or drop shot rig




SSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


:-# :-# :-# [-( [-(


----------



## little anth (Dec 16, 2007)

theese are great i love em :wink: dropshot and shakey head are great


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 16, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Don't tell anyone, but the fish _love_ these things on a shakey or drop shot rig


----------

